
The Use of Sub-Routines in Programmes (1951) [pdf] - tosh
http://www.laputan.org/pub/papers/wheeler.pdf
======
misterdoubt
More readable:
[https://gist.github.com/kimsk/a8dc99eb9dd491152bcc9f4a58a33d...](https://gist.github.com/kimsk/a8dc99eb9dd491152bcc9f4a58a33d0e)

------
Someone
This is by the D.J. Wheeler
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Wheeler_(computer_scient...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Wheeler_\(computer_scientist\)))
of the Burrows–Wheeler transform
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burrows–Wheeler_transform](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burrows–Wheeler_transform)).

------
romwell
With the exception of the part about storage consideration (paper tape vs.
internal storage), everything else still holds to this day.

~~~
acqq
Sure. I enjoyed even more when I discovered that the parallel adder, an
important part of every CPU, also patented by IBM around 1960 was developed
and implemented using the mechanical parts by Charles Babbage at least 120
year before (around 1840) and everybody can enjoy its 3D animated
reconstruction today:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2EDE8Srdcw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2EDE8Srdcw)

So even the discoveries from 1840 still hold: without the parallel carry
circuitry, an adder is simply too slow. Babbage was proud of his
implementation, but not many were able to understand then what was that about.

I wouldn't be surprised that Augusta Ada King, Countess of Lovelace, also
already thought about the subroutines in 19th century, when considering the
programs for the Babbage's machine.

